# Wii key Update Released



## rhyguy (Mar 27, 2008)

QUOTE(http://wiikey.cn/) said:
			
		

> SSBB Update Released for Wiikey!
> 
> We are pleased to be able to announce the release of Firmware Update 1.9s for Wiikey which is available in the resources section. This fixes the issue with original SSBB discs not working and it should also no longer be possible to render the chip inoperable by using patched config discs. A new config option to block system updates from DVD is also supported. The 1.9s config discs will be released by the end of this week.




Download at http://wiikey.cn/resources.html


----------



## iffy525 (Mar 27, 2008)

dang i wanted to post that.

on topic: yay!


----------



## Samutz (Mar 27, 2008)

Ironically, I just replaced my Wiikey'd D2B drive with a D2pro'd D2C drive earlier this afternoon.

I don't regret it though, I predict more problems with Wiikey in the future. And now I can give my old drive to friend that has an unmodded Wii.


----------



## webyugioh (Mar 27, 2008)

Wiikey Update 1.9s info from Wiinewz



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> WiiKey Update 1.9s
> 
> This is a cumulative update for wiikey, fixing a few bugs and adding some new features.
> 
> ...



So, can any one explain to me what Dev Mode does and how 0xFx to 0x2x works?


----------



## Beware (Mar 27, 2008)

Open-Source Modchips FTW!  YAOSM >>>> All other modchips ever.


----------



## rhyguy (Mar 27, 2008)

underpressure116 said:
			
		

> Open-Source Modchips FTW!  YAOSM >>>> All other modchips ever.


Not the point of this thread


----------



## Beware (Mar 27, 2008)

I was pointing out that if people aren't happy with the current state of Wiikey, YAOSM is a great alternative.  I think it is far superior.  If you're going to point out that my statement was not the point of the thread then you should also point out that everyone who is going to make a comment about the lack of support is going off-topic.


----------



## MC DUI (Mar 27, 2008)

Woot, sounds good.


----------



## SoulAnger (Mar 27, 2008)

is ther a elf release? dont wanna waste 20dvds again =_="
btw, did anyone got a solder problem warning while updating this? cause my wiikey's a fakie.


----------



## rhyguy (Mar 27, 2008)

soulanger1 said:
			
		

> is ther a elf release? dont wanna waste 20dvds again =_="
> btw, did anyone got a solder problem warning while updating this? cause my wiikey's a fakie.


Use a dvd RW (Always have 2 for homebrew stuffs) and verify using img burn


----------



## Cintdrix (Mar 27, 2008)

Wow about time. And the official website is back up too? When did this happen?


----------



## drock360 (Mar 27, 2008)

Finally!  What is Dev Mode though???


----------



## scrub6969 (Mar 27, 2008)

I too would like to know what debug commands from 0xFx to 0x2x does.


----------



## hanman (Mar 27, 2008)

wow, it wasn't distributed using the disgruntled-beta-tester-leak method!  way to go Wiikey team!  maybe the config disc will release on time, too.

EDIT: i just saw that the config disc is on a particular well known torrent site.  wonder why it's not on the official site...


----------



## icewarp (Mar 27, 2008)

My Wiikey stopped working after SSBB for all Backup games. Is there any possibility of this putting it to work again?


----------



## hamchan (Mar 27, 2008)

Glad to see there is still support for the Wiikey. TY Wiikey team.


----------



## TaMs (Mar 27, 2008)

underpressure116 said:
			
		

> I was pointing out that if people aren't happy with the current state of Wiikey, YAOSM is a great alternative.  I think it is far superior.  If you're going to point out that my statement was not the point of the thread then you should also point out that everyone who is going to make a comment about the lack of support is going off-topic.


Since when "YAOSM > EVERYTHING LOLOLOL i PWN CATS"  is a comment about the lack of support? Also they made what they promised. so i'd say there's enough support from wiikey team, even though it take a while.

Anyway great update, but i don't really need to update, so i'll just skip that. Untill it's needed. :|


----------



## Chinman (Mar 27, 2008)

anybody else have a problem with their trucha'd pro evo 2008 with block updates turned on, it definitely wasnt working. i turned off block updates and it was fine, played it all night. block updates aint important to me so im not that bothered. im on 3.1E. my friend claims his was fine but i know he is on a later update


----------



## chr0m (Mar 27, 2008)

Argh!

Since I installed the update and ran the confi I tried Mario Sunshine (NTSC) on my PAL Wii and it went to a black screen and then reset my Wii!

It used to work fine.

Edit: After a hard power down it works again.
It looks like I have to do the hard power off each time I want to play it. After a standby and then back on it failed to boot again.


----------



## rhyguy (Mar 27, 2008)

mabye the config disc was fake?


----------



## Sora2008 (Mar 27, 2008)

is the original DVD working fine on PAL consoles?


----------



## rjcrjc (Mar 27, 2008)

Sora2008 said:
			
		

> is the original DVD working fine on PAL consoles?



I'd also like to know this! Is there a chance that with this update, playing original Brawl with original Freeloader will work on a PAL console?


----------



## JKR Firefox (Mar 27, 2008)

rhyguy said:
			
		

> mabye the config disc was fake?



I may be mistaken but I do believe that the update and config discs released prior to them being posted on the actual Wiikey website were beta versions.  This may be the reason why alot of people are experiencing issues.


----------



## xiaNaix (Mar 27, 2008)

The config discs have not been posted on the Wiikey site.  They are available to download on WiiNewz (and now various other places as well).  The files you'll find posted on the official Wiikey site are no different than what was given to beta testers.


----------



## JKR Firefox (Mar 27, 2008)

xiaNaix said:
			
		

> The config discs have not been posted on the Wiikey site.  They are available to download on WiiNewz (and now various other places as well).  *The files you'll find posted on the official Wiikey site are no different than what was given to beta testers.*



Well if that's the case, are the beta versions the ones that everyone is using?


----------



## CaTZ (Mar 27, 2008)

Config Disc 1.4 for wiikey 1.9s

Config Disc 1.4 PAL
Config Disc 1.4 JP
Config Disc 1.4 US


----------



## teonintyfive (Mar 27, 2008)

That's a kind of comeback I want to see by the DS-X team


----------



## tgc_9013 (Mar 27, 2008)

CaTZ said:
			
		

> Config Disc 1.4 for wiikey 1.9s
> 
> Config Disc 1.4 PAL
> Config Disc 1.4 JP
> Config Disc 1.4 US


Has anyone tried this?


----------



## dasfteg (Mar 27, 2008)

webyugioh said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.


----------



## MarcoZ (Mar 27, 2008)

Meh, about time the wiikey team showed up.


----------



## Gamer (Mar 27, 2008)

It seems there are problems with this version and audiofix GCN games... again... can anyone confirm this?

And, how do u downgrade to a previous FW version?

Thanks


----------



## DVDRW (Mar 27, 2008)

Just burned the 1.3 Config Disc to puzzle with the configs and then this releases... cause SSBB still not working.
Hopefully I will be able to play it.
Happy to see there's another update. Gonna try this asap.
Thank you guys for putting up nice mirrors


----------



## Sora2008 (Mar 27, 2008)

MY DVD9 UNTOCHED BRAWL NOW IS FULLY WORKING ON PAL WII (thus 50hz only and the screen get cut at the bottom, but nothing to be worries)

Everything works great, SSE awesome, Brawl Awesome!

awesome game


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 27, 2008)

Gamer said:
			
		

> It seems there are problems with this version and audiofix GCN games... again... can anyone confirm this?



can anyone confirm this? if thats the case i will stay the the current firmware for a while i think.


----------



## kielserat (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi,


yes jalaneme, i read it also a few hours ago,tried with gamecube game wave race blue storm,and i get that high noise,but someone syad if you change dev mode to off thatit fixed the problem,i put the config disk in my wii,changed the setting to off,and guess what,not working,never had any problem with it,so they bring out a firmware for bugfixes,and now audiofix not working,strange in my eyes,why they put it to beta testers if the fault keeps existing.
So i just ordered a wasabi,hope that working.


----------



## Wanderer509 (Mar 28, 2008)

i am running 1.9g wiikey with NTSC-J wii right now n everything is working for me. is there any value in upgrading to 1.9s? also, i read earlier that wii iso dumper is gone (if i read right). is this true, and if this is, is there an alternative to dumping wii iso?

thanks in advance =)


----------



## noisound (Mar 28, 2008)

use softdev's sd to dvd dump tool. it detected my 512 MB sandisk while the dump tools in wiikey config 1.2 and 1.3 didnt

http://www.tehskeen.com/forums/showthread....=0.1G#post21010

you might have to register to d/l but thats the official link. if you dont want to register you can find softdev's sd to dvd dump elsewhere. i would grab the link if i wasnt registered and it not for the the leaps and bounds that i made to get softdev's official link in tehskeen's site. i hardly visit there but i dont fancy the site interface and i didnt have luck finding softdev's tool in the downloads section. bummer !


----------



## Wanderer509 (Mar 28, 2008)

great! thanks alot! i will wait around for a few more days to see if there is any problem with 1.9s then update =)


----------



## DBB (Mar 28, 2008)

better late than never no?

too bad my wiikey doesn't update 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm still suck at the first firmware...


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 28, 2008)

kielserat said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> 
> yes jalaneme, i read it also a few hours ago,tried with gamecube game wave race blue storm,and i get that high noise,but someone syad if you change dev mode to off thatit fixed the problem,i put the config disk in my wii,changed the setting to off,and guess what,not working,never had any problem with it,so they bring out a firmware for bugfixes,and now audiofix not working,strange in my eyes,why they put it to beta testers if the fault keeps existing.
> So i just ordered a wasabi,hope that working.



thanks for confirming, i have a backup of super smash brawl so i don't really need the update, the freeloader and trucha i can now use to block updates so there is no real point in me upgrading, i'm guessing the wiikey team won't sort this problem out for a while either.


----------



## mattw0123 (Mar 28, 2008)

hey guys im having some issues, i have a aus wii, with a wii key on the 3.2au firmware.

i have upgraded it to 1.9s running a us copy of brawl i got at gametraders.

ive put the wii in 50htz mode, changed that setting on brawl to make the graphics smooth, and the menus run fine but in game and on cut screens it runs really slow, the audio stutters in the cut scenes and the game plays as if its in matrix slow mo mode.

any ideas?


----------



## pepone1234 (Mar 28, 2008)

Ok, I have upgraded my wiikey to 1.9s and the audiofix doesn't work as you were saying.
I have tested it with naruto 4 and starfox adventures and it starts making this awful noise ¬¬


----------



## lucifer69 (Mar 28, 2008)

Gamer said:
			
		

> It seems there are problems with this version and audiofix GCN games... again... can anyone confirm this?
> 
> And, how do u downgrade to a previous FW version?
> 
> Thanks



no there's no prob... You gotta keep Dev mode off, then your games will work fine.  Run your config disk, turn dev mode off.  Make sure it flashes the chip, do not go simply by what is on the screen.  Save your changes


----------



## pepone1234 (Mar 28, 2008)

lucifer69 said:
			
		

> Gamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have done what you say and the audiofix still doesn't work.


----------



## kielserat (Mar 28, 2008)

i just downgraded to 1.9g and confirm that audiofix worked back for me,in 1.9s,i turned with the new config disk the dev mode off,update block off,and save the settings,then reset console,stick the game wave race in my wii,booted up the game,resulting in the audiofix did not work for me.
I don't need 1.9s for now


----------



## Shinigami Kiba (Mar 29, 2008)

I was going to update but since the audiofix thing got messed up I think I'll hold off on updating my Wiikey for a while longer, after all Brawl works fine on my system and every other game I've thrown at it does so too.
The system update blocker feature is neat, but I don't want to lose my ability to play GCN games properly for that, it's just not worth it at this point IMO.


----------



## MahouMaster (Mar 29, 2008)

mattw0123 said:
			
		

> hey guys im having some issues, i have a aus wii, with a wii key on the 3.2au firmware.
> 
> i have upgraded it to 1.9s running a us copy of brawl i got at gametraders.
> 
> ...



You're gonna need to turn off deflickering (the option that makes everything smooth) and put the Wii into 60hz. However, that'll make it that everytime you start Brawl you get a blue screen, don't worry, this goes after about 10-20 seconds.


----------



## Rugapand (Mar 29, 2008)

So the audiofix going bad is it a general problem or does it only affect a minority of does who update to 1.9s?

Was hoping to try one last thing to see if it fixes what looks to be a laser malfunction(I so hope it's my wiikey and not my laser) but if it messes up my audiofix it's not worth it then I'll just turn it over to the modshop where I got it.


----------



## dydy (Mar 29, 2008)

i have updated my wiikey on 1.9S and i put in seeting config disk (speed 6X and my wii run only in 3x ) ? its normal?


----------



## Rugapand (Mar 29, 2008)

dydy said:
			
		

> i have updated my wiikey on 1.9S and i put in seeting config disk (speed 6X and my wii run only in 3x ) ? its normal?


From what I've heard they haven't fixed the speed dilemma yet so it might be normal btw is your audiofix working  with 1.9s?


----------



## ricdanger (Mar 29, 2008)

Their supposedly last and final update for Wiikey does not solve the speed bug, and messes up with the audiofix that was working in 1.9g.
Way to go!


----------



## arctic_flame (Mar 29, 2008)

Apparently Audiofix works with dev mode OFF only. And seeing as it's useless for normal piracy reasons, just leave it off.


----------



## Shuny (Mar 29, 2008)

ricdanger said:
			
		

> Their supposedly last and final update for Wiikey does not solve the speed bug, and messes up with the audiofix that was working in 1.9g.
> Way to go!


First, wait the real config disk and not the leaked one, the leaked one is a beta disk and if it's beta, it may be bugged.
Second, WiiNewz said long time before 1.9g update would be the last one. Never listen Wiinewz.


----------



## Rugapand (Mar 29, 2008)

So I updated my wii to 1.9s seems ok but I'm no expert


----------



## mastermanna123 (Mar 29, 2008)

i have 1.9s and im playin brawl. go wiikey!!!
now im just gonna wait for the official release of the config disc on the wiikey site.


----------



## zebrax0r (Mar 29, 2008)

I think, rather than bitching and whinging about the amount of time this update took to come out, like many, I'd rather just say:


_*"Thank you Wiikey team...and keep up the good, careful, deliberate effort"*_


----------



## ricdanger (Mar 29, 2008)

Shuny said:
			
		

> ricdanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What?
The one being released on 2008-03-28 ?


----------



## BvanBart (Mar 29, 2008)

LOL... not 1 error of Unouthorized disc anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thnx wiikey


----------



## zebrax0r (Mar 29, 2008)

Shuny said:
			
		

> Second, WiiNewz said long time before 1.9g update would be the last one. Never listen Wiinewz.



Unfortunately, I have to agree there. 1.9s will NOT be the last update for Wiikey. This is just a silly and unfounded rumour that is being spread.


----------



## chr0m (Mar 29, 2008)

Audiofix is definitely stuffed in this release whether devmode is on or off.
I just tried Eternal Darkness and the game works but I get awful sounds coming from my speakers when it tries to stream audio.
Great beta testing Wiikey team!

Edit: Just went back to 1.9g and Eternal Darkness works as it should.


----------



## lvholanda (Mar 30, 2008)

I tried with SSBB USA and works!, but the JPN dont give the same results.

Where i can download the Config Disk?


----------



## Guaraná (Mar 30, 2008)

please, someone help me.

I need to know HOW TO UPDATE THE WIIKEY.

I burned the iso files but now I don't what I have to do do install everything fine.


----------



## esteefyou (Mar 30, 2008)

does the update have the picture of a very fine ass?
Although was a very akward moment when my mom walked by....


----------



## adgloride (Mar 30, 2008)

The wiikey config disc is now on the official site.  No US version as of yet.


----------



## stev418 (Mar 30, 2008)

have wiikey on pal console, used official cng 1.4 from wiikey site, drive appears to run at 6x (noisy) Gamecube streaming audio fix is still broken.


----------



## SoulAnger (Mar 30, 2008)

Any fake wiikey users able to install? (solder problems again)


----------



## dydy (Mar 30, 2008)

stev418 said:
			
		

> have wiikey on pal console, used official cng 1.4 from wiikey site, drive appears to run at 6x (noisy) Gamecube streaming audio fix is still broken.



I confirm the speed 6X is NO WORKING with the config disk official on the site wiikey the drive run always in 3X !!


----------



## noisound (Mar 30, 2008)

what are signs and definite ones that show your wii drive is locked at 3x read ?

?config shows 3x despite changing it to 6x and reboot
-trying to listen to your drive is too much guessing ;x
-its hard to tell testing with game loading times; really random


----------



## stev418 (Mar 30, 2008)

firstly, you will only ever see the default setting when loading config disk - wiikey has stated saved settings arent shown for stealth purposes.


----------



## gambit420 (Mar 31, 2008)

fucking audiofix problem should have been stated at the frontpage!!


----------



## Landlord (Apr 1, 2008)

I just updated to 1.9s and when loading the original copy of smash brothers it just keeps going back to the wii main menu window over and over after you select to save game

anyway to fix this

Many thanks


----------



## fLaMePrO (Apr 3, 2008)

Any point in me getting this? I'm running a PAL wii with latest firmware, Wiikey 1.9G, and Smash Bros US (trucha-signed). It's all working fine, so should I update just because it's an...update? Judging from the problems people are having it probably isn't worth it.

And the config disc - useful or not? 

Cheers


----------



## noisound (Apr 3, 2008)

no if you dont need to run original smash you dont get this update, you actually risk losing functionality like ngc audiofix but thats been dodgy since day 1 ;x
of course you update if you have functionality to gain such as a wii or ngc game that doesnt work and you want to see if the update will make it work or has been reported to do

new config discs come out with new firmware. as you know ppl like to play with updates (i do too but not as much anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) do what you will this much belated wiikey update !

basic list im souping up for wiikey updates


```
versionÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ notes
1.2 and belowÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ- initial release
1.9bÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ - support for miscellaneous wii, ngc games
1.9gÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ - support for smg, 001 error
1.9sÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ - support for original smash
```


----------



## fLaMePrO (Apr 3, 2008)

Ok cheers. I'm guessing they're probably not going to be releasing updates that add additional features for no reason..only when things don't work.


----------



## Akion (Nov 28, 2008)

Actually, you can put the AudioFix working on 1.9s.


Configuration needed:

- DRIVE SPEED: 3X (In any case, your drive won't run at 6x even if you configures it at 6x :S )

- AUDIOFIX: ON (of course xD)

- DEV Mode: ON


Try it and enjoy!!


----------

